# Harbor freight



## Lou Currier (Jun 14, 2018)

Two questions...

1. Why is there a 25% coupon on Mother’s Day and only a 20% coupon on Father’s Day?

2. Is this sprayer any good? $9.99


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 14, 2018)

If you're painting the wife's Mercedes, I might spend more. If you're buying it to spray bowls, I'd say it'll probably work OK. 

Clean up is extremely important on spray guns of any nature. Don't get it clean it'll spray like a $10 spray gun after the first use. Keep it clean it'll serve you well for a long long time. 

Was reading an anti Bash Harbor Freight thread on Facebook last week, and someone there had spoke very highly of his Harbor Freight gun. Suggested it painted better than one he'd spent a good deal of money on. For $10 you aren't out a lot if it doesn't work Lou.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Jun 15, 2018)

First thing to do with that gun, is disassemble it, and clean off all the thread sealer they just gobbed into it and reassemble it more carefully. It'll spray even better after you do that! It's definitely worth the price!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 15, 2018)

I have one and have used it numerous times to spray a two part automotive finish as a gloss coat on fish reproductions. It has worked well especially for the price. As Rocky says it needs to be cleaned well after it use. It comes apart easily for cleaning


----------



## CWS (Jun 15, 2018)

With your money @Lou Currier I wouldn't clean it, just use it throw it away and get another one. It's only $10.

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 15, 2018)

I am definitely not an expert but mine has worked very well for me. I've used mine for both paint and stain and not had any issues.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 15, 2018)

On this subject I have a question, I have a similar one, chinese but not harbor freight, mine works fine, but it drips from somewhere and gets on my work sometimes, cant seem to find the source, any ideas?


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 15, 2018)

CWS said:


> With your money @Lou Currier I wouldn't clean it, just use it throw it away and get another one. It's only $10.



I’m a retired law man...we ain’t rich

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 15, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> On this subject I have a question, I have a similar one, chinese but not harbor freight, mine works fine, but it drips from somewhere and gets on my work sometimes, cant seem to find the source, any ideas?



@Schroedc - Colin would be your go to man there, with the auto body experience. I sprayed a bunch of bee hives, all out doors, all aluminum paint. A bunch of beehives as in 28 cases of aluminum paint, @ 4 gallons each on one beehive build project. Sprayed a few more cases on other projects. But... that was the old pot under gun, which works a little differently. Have an HVLP gun, actually have two of them, (different sizes), but I've never used either.

Only a few possibilities...

-- Your spray isn't atomizing properly and collecting on the tip of the tube where it leaves the gun and running down.
-- You have an obstruction in the gun and it's building back pressure and forcing it out around the shaft of the needle ahead of the trigger.
-- Bad O-ring on said needle shaft. (_Might be a packing gland in there on that needle, but for the cost of a Chinese gun, O-rings are cheaper!_)


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 16, 2018)

Usually a dripping gun is one of two things, either there is a problem with the needle not sealing against the seat and building up a little leakage that drops off the tip or the fan control is set wonky and it's blowing paint against one side or the other of the horns where it builds up and drops off.

Or there is a leak at the cup but that should be fairly obvious


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks guys, I checked ked the seals so the needle seating seems likely, I will have to take a hard look next time I use it....


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 16, 2018)

Nobody has answered question #1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 16, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Nobody has answered question #1



When it comes to differences between things for men and women, there is no answer. It's just one of those mysteries we're not meant to solve.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Because women are less apt to want tools for Mother's day, than men are to want tools for Father's day. The extra 5% is there too convince retards to buy tools for their wives/children's mother when they should be buying flowers and such.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

